# Galil analog input



## Karl_T (Oct 24, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/0-200-Temp...567995?hash=item1c7c7bbb7b:g:VLIAAOSwOgdYnAoP

I wired this up wrong and do not understand how to do it correctly. See the attached pic.  blue is +24V, white is dc common, yellow is the wire I need 0 – 10 volt for my Galil analog pickup.  the value of the resistors is 1K ohm, two parallel made it 500 ohm.

I am getting 1.77 volts at room temperature, the same in the –10 freezer.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 24, 2017)

Karl, you are taxing my brain this morning.   Had to look this one up.

Looks like you have to add the RTD, it doesn't seem to be built in.

See this wiring diagram (scroll down)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/0-200-Temp...567995?hash=item1c7c7bbb7b:g:VLIAAOSwOgdYnAoP


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 24, 2017)

Dam-mm, so I bought a sensor without the sensor (probe). Somethings these really cheap made in China components are not worth much.

Thanks.

I bought this probe off ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222537852633

may still need to confirm wiring. all I see on the probe is three colors of connectors. do not know what goes where.

Karl


----------

